# H20 wading gear



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone try the H20 wade belt being sold at Academy? likes/dislikes?

I need to buy a spare and they look ok for the $$$

:texasflag


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=495707&highlight=drain


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Good belt just bought one. The rod holder turns when I try storing my net in it tho.


----------



## AdamB83 (Jun 15, 2013)

I slid the rod holder tubes out and then gorilla glued them back in as to not slip out. I then zip tied them around the belt several times to give them more backbone. I have had no problems with this belt at all after getting it fixed up.


----------

